# Nixon V1.5 RDTA BF



## Rob Fisher (29/12/17)

Haven't seen too much on this squonking RDTA... I tried one at Vapefest Durbs and thought I would try it out. I love the idea of a BF RDTA because I find myself over squonking or under squonking with normal BF RDA's and most times I give up with the mess created.

Simple to build on and was up and running in no time once I realised the tops cap is reverse threaded! It's a very small device and if I had one complaint it would be the fact that the 510 hole is designed for thier drip tips only and normal drip tips tend to extend into the chamber... but moving the coil down as low as you can you can use your own drip tip... 

For the price this is a really good buy! Flavour is pretty good!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/12/17)

OK the flavour on this Nixon is really good! The squonking and juice feed to the coil is great! If you are a squonker on a budget or don't want to import a Odis O-Genny V2 then this is the one for you! I would have to say this is a Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (29/12/17)

Thanks for the feedback uncle @Rob Fisher , another option for next year in my case maybe.  Going to give the Gaia a run, it is dual coil, so will see how it goes, and a single like this one may be in the pipeline if it really doesn't work out I was getting tired of either the mess, or that dry hit because I forgot to squonk. Let the experiment begin. But I still looovvveee the taste either way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/12/17)

Thanks for the feedback @Rob Fisher 
I recall some discussions about the Nixon before, but i think that was the RDA
Glad to hear it works nicely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan (3/1/18)

@Rob, 
Do you find the airflow to be noisy? Have tried re-positioning the coils at varies height but sound like a boeing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/1/18)

Hakhan said:


> @Rob,
> Do you find the airflow to be noisy? Have tried re-positioning the coils at varies height but sound like a boeing.



It's not particularly loud and nothing like a Boeing.  At least it doesn't whistle like the Hakku and NarTa! that each cost a pile of dough!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (3/1/18)

Hakhan said:


> @Rob,
> Do you find the airflow to be noisy? Have tried re-positioning the coils at varies height but sound like a boeing.


To add my experience. I have not used it much yet, but did not find the air flow to be noisy at all. Excellent flavour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hakhan (4/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's not particularly loud and nothing like a Boeing.  At least it doesn't whistle like the Hakku and NarTa! that each cost a pile of dough!


thanks Rob...
strangly the haku does not whistle but the narda on the other hand....good device to use as a referee.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

